# My personal holy grail of bottles!!



## Conchtimes (Sep 8, 2016)

So this one I got through a trade. Unfortunately I had to give up the blue medicine bottle from my previous post to get it but I'm good with that. 
D T Sweeny came to Key West  in 1874 and became the first bottler on the island. At the time there were only a few fresh water wells and springs so he put up a bottling plant on Solaris Hill. There was a huge excavation done under the building for two reasons. One was for storage space and the other was for two cisterns that were necessary to hold the water for his soda water. The building is gone but the excavation is still there, I have been on the property and it's an amazing sight!!


----------



## backtothebrickz (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice bottle 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## epackage (Sep 8, 2016)

Congratulations, killer blob...


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you Mr. Jim!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2016)

Man, what a great deep South bottle.  I love it!


----------



## RJ2 (Sep 19, 2016)

Unreal ... gorgeous


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 24, 2016)

Great Sweeny Soda bottle!! fair trade I might add, maybe you even came out ahead......Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah, That's nice looking bottle, what year does it date about? LEON.


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 24, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Great Sweeny Soda bottle!! fair trade I might add, maybe you even came out ahead......Andy



I try not to look at trades from a monetary standpoint. I look at it like, my friend who is a Key West med bottle collector got what he wanted and I got a colored Sweeny that I've been after for years. The only loss to me is I gave up a bottle I dug myself for one that I didn't.


----------



## Conchtimes (Sep 24, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, That's nice looking bottle, what year does it date about? LEON.



I believe these date from the mid to late 1880's


----------

